# 3D Puff Embroidery On Snap Back Hats Needed!



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, I am taking on a new venture and I need to find someone who does quality 3D Puff Embroidery for a good price. I have my own hats I just need someone who provides this service preferably in Louisiana, but it doesn't really matter, they're is always shipping. Theres a company in L.A. that does amazing work but their so backed up that they don't even answer the phone. Their called The Hat Shop i'll attach a picture of their work. If anyway can do something like this for me cheaper than lids let me know. Thank you guys.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

In Houston. No problem. Easy.

How many and what can you pay? If you're reasonable, I'm sure we can strike something up.

Hit me up.


----------



## silvercougar (May 1, 2013)

Bad *** company called SAY WHAT screen printing and embroidery in Florida. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbvB_lOWADo Check them out good prices nice work.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

HTT130 said:


> In Houston. No problem. Easy.
> 
> How many and what can you pay? If you're reasonable, I'm sure we can strike something up.
> 
> Hit me up.



Right now I have 11 hats, but I will be buying more in the future. As far as pay we can discuss that via email or on the phone. Do you have a website? or can you PM me your email address?


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

silvercougar said:


> Bad *** company called SAY WHAT screen printing and embroidery in Florida. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbvB_lOWADo Check them out good prices nice work.


Saw the video it looks good. i'll contact them tomorrow.


----------

